# Dark Shadows - Test der Blu-ray



## OnlineRedaktion (24. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dark Shadows - Test der Blu-ray* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dark Shadows - Test der Blu-ray


----------



## TheChicky (24. Oktober 2012)

Okay, ihr findet den Film an sich nicht so pralle, was ich verstehen kann (PS: Danny Elfmans Musik und der Soundtrack ist aber klasse!), aber wo soll jetzt der Test der Bluray sein? Wo ist der Test zur Bildquali, Tonquali, Extras, etc??


----------



## PostalDude83 (24. Oktober 2012)

@TheChicky: Es scheint ja zumindest eine Disc in der Bestellung dabei gewesen zu sein  

@Bericht: Thema verfehlt, 6.  (Siehe Hinweise von TheChicky)


----------



## UthaSnake (24. Oktober 2012)

wow!
Bombentest! ^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand den Film genial, aber Burton-Filme sind halt immer "eigenartig", das mögen manche Leute halt nicht. Und dann kann Story und Schauspielkunst top sein: das hilft dann nicht mehr


----------



## Wamboland (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja der Test ist der Hammer ... da sind vermutlich 70% der Rezensionen bei Amazon umfangreicher und aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieser "Test" ist in der Tat ziemlich mager und es wird ja noch nicht einmal die Blu-ray getestet.
Im Grunde ist es nur eine Kurzmeinung zum Film.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich welches Experiment das Team Burton/Depp als nächstes wagen werden. 
Die haben 100%ig wieder ein neues Projekt in der Mache, so unzertrennlich wie die Beiden sind.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

also ich muss auch sagen, diese "Tests" sind in etwa so toll wie die komischen Bildergalerien "Schwarz in Spielen"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> also ich muss auch sagen, diese "Tests" sind in etwa so toll wie die komischen Bildergalerien *"Schwarz in Spielen"*


 

Ich steh jetzt grad auf'm Schlauch...


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich steh jetzt grad auf'm Schlauch...


 
das gab doch mal so vor einiger Zeit so Bilderstrecken von Mobygames zusammengeklaubt mit "Feuer in Spielen" "20 Jahre Blau in Spielen" etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> das gab doch mal so vor einiger Zeit so Bilderstrecken von Mobygames zusammengeklaubt mit "Feuer in Spielen" "20 Jahre Blau in Spielen" etc.


 Ach so... Hmm, kenne sowas nur von der Gamestar, die machen ja mehrmals im Jahr solche "historischen" Entwicklungsberichte über Schatten, Wasser, Licht, Texturen und alles andere, was Grafikengines an besonderen Entwicklungen durchgemacht haben.

Mal ein wenig informativ, mal völlig uninteressant... *Schulter zuck*


----------

